# Ts 3 Willkommensnachricht ändern?



## FAQ112 (11. Mai 2010)

hallo liebe Community ich habe heute für unsere Gilde einen Ts 3 Server eingerichtet. hat alles prima geklappt aber nun wollte ich eine Sprachwillkommensnachricht einfügen was mit Ts 3 jetzt möglich sein soll. bei näherem nachforschen wurde mir erklärt das dies mit einem Bot gehen würde.

Nun meine Frage: Gibt es vielleicht einen der sich da genauer auskennen geht nur um ts 3 und der mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnte. Danke schon einmal.

Mfg FAQ112


----------



## Arosk (11. Mai 2010)

http://www.team-bielefeld.de/teamspeak_3/ts_webinterface.htm


----------

